# behavioral questions



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We have a lovely gentle 5 1/2 month old male puppy! I am hoping to get some tips on how to help him stop pulling when we go for a walk, specially on our way to the park(s). I've tried stopping every time he pulls, I tell him no, I wait and then we continue, I hold the leash shorter only loosening it when he stops pulling..nothing seems to work.

Second question; he is constantly picking stuff off the road, his head is always down searching for something to eat. He is normal weight however always hungry, no matter how much I feed him. He eats 3 cups of kibble per day (morning and evening) with lunch being yogurt, apple, banana peanut butter.

I much appreciate your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've found they can get distracted easily when young, and the excitement of going some place cool can get the better of them. It's been years but I remember having to keep changing directions, and a sideways tug to get their attention back on me for a few seconds. It took us forever to get down the block, but being consistent will pay off. 
Just about the time you think they will never get it, a light comes on.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We got a halti harness for Kaylee and it prevents her from pulling. Now she at a year she doesn't pull much even if I just have her on her collar. I think consistency is the best thing though like TR said.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Consistency and patience are definitely the important keys here and I suspect that the methods and tools used matter very little. 

That said, I did really like using a British slip lead or martingale lead over a regular buckle collar and clip lead. You can also turn a slip lead into a quick head collar for extra control. Otherwise I did pretty much what you are, except I was nonverbal. It's easier to maintain the guise of patience when you aren't saying "no" for the 20th time in a minute.  Stopping plus tugs on the leash are the negative reinforcers while forward movement and no pressure on the neck are the positives. 

I also practiced heeling indoors both on and off leash, using a clicker and treats. Walk forwards, backwards, turn left, turn right, slow down, and speed up. Make it fun! 

Also, I'll thank Willowyndranch for this idea, just as the dog is about to go ahead of you and at random throughout the walk, you can sweep your leg out to block them. The point is not to kick them, obviously, but if they bump into you then they learn pretty quickly to avoid trying to pull ahead. Similarly, use walls and fences to narrow the space so they can't go around you.

For your second question, that's normal puppy/hunting dog behavior. He's just exploring the world through his nose and mouth, kind of like toddlers grabbing everything. Work on a leave it type command so you can keep him from picking up anything harmful and give him safe opportunities to use his natural instincts. Take a cup his food every day and hide it around the room for him to find or lay a track with the remainder of his meal at the end.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

We use the front-lead harness made by Walk Your Dog With Love.
Cashew never pulls with this on, & it is super-easy to put on, just one clip-on. He likes it. 

They are hunting dogs, so it is normal for them to put nose to ground, lol. Notorious for picking anything up along on the walk. Cashew, picks-up all our neighbor's newspapers, totes them around the block. (We put them back). 

When training to loose-leash walk, have a lot of patience. The minute the leash gets taught, just plant your feet & do not move. Pup usually will just stand there & look around at first, but eventually will walk back to you. The second pup gets back to you, say, "Good"! in a really happy voice. Just keep this up. They are really smart dogs, & will eventually get it. They also get better as they get a little older, but gotta start early on the walk training. Praise, praise, praise.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I use what is called a half halt. Just a gentle short tug of the leash when Dharma pulls me. A half halt is used on the reins of a horse for when they get too aggressive on the bit and the reins. When Dharma was younger we had to stop and then continue on or change directions. I think her dog walker who was an older lady also used some form of front clip harness. I just worked a lot on a regular leash. We worked on not pulling, not getting so distracted and heeling. It is always an ongoing process and what works for you. They do mellow as they get older. Also blowing leaves, falling snow, garbage, or something completely smelly will always end up in their mouths no matter how old they are I think! Usually the words LEAVE IT! work very well.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm in agreement with texasRed and einspanner on their approach. The other advice on the forum was helpful too. 
Our boy learned very quickly how to heal on and off leash by 6 months if he had no distractions. I realized I needed to use as few words as possible. I kept the lessons short and always made sure he was successful before finishing his lessons. At 3 months supplying treats near my left knee saying heel and praising. At 4 to 5 months progressed to a chain collar for healing. If he foraged ahead of my knee I took a quick left in front of him. If he continued to be distracted I would do an about turn. I would weave in and around things moving at a fast pace and to keep him excited like it was a game. If he leaned in too close I used my left leg to tap him away. I used no words except "heal" and "good heal" when he did it correctly. He was also rewarded with food. The clicker has been another good tool because it takes no words. 
My challenge is getting him into town for walks full of distractions because we live in the country with none. I'm not consistent and so his heeling is more of a chore. I'm practicing patience when heeling in town because he acts like he's never heard the word before. I also feel I can be more demanding of him since he is 8 months and he knows exactly what the words mean. He still gets treated for responding correctly :


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Since pups, young and old, do not generalize. Be patient and expect your V to not know what you are talking about in each new setting. What worked great in the living room probably will not apply to the back yard! And distractions are a whole new ballgame, be patient, cheer the good stuff and make sure you figure out what you are doing wrong when the slip up!


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I remember those days. I lived in the city at the time, and let me tell you the horror stories of what our dog would put in his mouth. Just disgusting. One of our first commands was "out" followed closely by "leave it". 

As for the pulling, we used an old fashioned prong collar and every time he got ahead of us, we just changed direction. Lots of walking with treats and calling his name to get his attention. it took some time, but he is excellent now. But my only advice is be consistent. Find an approach that works for you and be consistent with it. Everyone who walks him. We ran into issues when other people walked our dog.


----------

